
Is anybody here using flow - kparjaszewski
I found this app: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getflow.com&#x2F; - is anybody here using it? Any pros&#x2F;cons? Feedback?
======
nlh
Yup - I've been using it with the team for the past month or so. I like. I
used to use it a few years ago (earlier iteration) with a different team but
it never quite stuck, but the new version is pretty great.

There's only one feature I feel like it's missing -- the ability to write a
"note" or other description of a project. Right now, you can create a project
and give it a name, but there's no way to give it any details about what the
project is, etc. You have to create a "task", which feels kinda like a hack.

Otherwise, thumbs-up so far...

